# sick hens



## dooley (Dec 18, 2013)

Hi,

Two days ago we noticed a strong ammonia smell in our coop, our vent holes were blocked and we cleared them. One of our hens was on the ground unable to move, she was alert and eating. I tried to stand her up and she fell over. We killed her, she was in bad shape. One very important difference with her than the others was her comb had dried up and almost disappeared.

Today when we went to feed the chickens (there were 4 hens and 1 rooster) one of the hens was on the ground, very close to death. She couldn't hold up her head, she could not stand up and had blood on her comb.

We aired out the coop, took out fresh droppings, provided clean water, food and straw.

We are assuming that the high levels of ammonia is what has hurt them. Everyone looks okay (the remaining 3 hens and 1 rooster), but we are very worried about them and want to know if there is anything we can do for them, since we are concerned they too are going to get sick.

I feel terrible that the hens were suffering, has anyone had this happen or have any information for us? Is there anything we can do for the remaining hens and rooster?

Any help is greatly appreciated.


----------



## dooley (Dec 18, 2013)

PS None of them are showing any respiratory illness symptoms (wheezing, inflamed mucus membranes, discharge from nose, etc). We think it was exposure to high levels of amonia but with no evidence of respiratory issues it seems like it may be something else. However this has come on pretty quickly.


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

Yikes. I don't know what to tell you. Do you know what caused the high amonia level?


----------



## leviparker (Jun 13, 2013)

There was blood on the comb? Anywhere else? Any other injuries?


----------

